# herbal detox while breastfeeding?



## Gypsy.Momma (Jul 11, 2009)

I am really in need of a cleanse. I am currently breastfeeding my almost 7 month old. He has started eating solids but still breastfeeds every often. Would it be ok to do a cleanse while nursing? I was thinking about doing the Wild Rose Herbal Detox. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mamakaya (Dec 16, 2008)

my naturopath advises against doing any sort of detox cleanse while breastfeeding. the reason is that it is believed that the toxins in your body will be dumped in high amounts into your milk, which isn't so nice for your baby.

rather than doing a cleanse, what about limiting your intake of certain foods? wheat, dairy, gluten, yeast.. all are common culprits for skin conditions and other problems you might be having. limiting those foods will stop providing a good environment for bad things to grow in, without having the toxin dump in your milk.


----------



## Gypsy.Momma (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks I will try that


----------

